# Series 3 HD w/lifetime 1TB HD plus original HD drive



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

SOLD!

Up for sale on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151146967256?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------

